# Adding an "Author's Name" to a .PDF in Preview



## Booee (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi, I've been trying to figure out how to add an author to a .PDF created in Preview.

I would like to archive some legal documents in electronic format.  The regulator in my industry says "the identity of the person who made the electronic copy must be embedded in the document without altering the information contained in the written, printed or any paper record"

Any suggestions?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## edadams (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi

The best way I have found is to select print in preview, then choose the sub menu in bottom left of print window and do a save as pdf. Then you can manually insert the required info in the following window as well as apply security methods if needed. Save the file and use that one in your archive.

The other method is to use file-properties in the full version of Adobe Acrobat if you have it.

Regards
Ed


----------



## Booee (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you very much Ed, I really appreciate it.


----------

